
Ask HN: Who was hired via 'Ask HN: Who wants to be hired?' - pseudobry
I&#x27;m interested to know how that&#x27;s working out for folks.
======
mtmail
Related "Ask HN: How effective is monthly Hire me?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24346900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24346900)
from two weeks ago.

------
seattledev
I was a couple years ago - it wasn't an organizational effort to post there,
just one of the devs already on the team took the initiative to post it there.
It was an mid level web developer role, nothing fancy. I worked there for
about a year. It was my first full remote opportunity though which was a nice
change at the time.

